# Knit don't sew grafting,,,neat



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Wow, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

This is pretty interesting, and I will have to try it. I'm not sure it's any easier than a stitched Kitchener, where I have to be alone in a room so I can talk myself through it: "knit off the front, purl on the front, purl off the back, knit on the back," etc.! I'm usually fine for the number of stitches in the toe of a sock, but I have lost my place a few times when grafting a two-part shawl or a 50-stitch baby hat join.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

I am going to try it seaming shoulder seams.It is a lace stitch, but the back side is purl,,,,,,So theoretically If I end with a Purl side facing and seam on the right side it should look like the knit stich in between the two lace rows............here goes


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is a wonderful video, thank you!!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

MomBeezzzz said:


> I am going to try it seaming shoulder seams.It is a lace stitch, but the back side is purl,,,,,,So theoretically If I end with a Purl side facing and seam on the right side it should look like the knit stich in between the two lace rows............here goes


Please let us know how you do...


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

mmccamant said:


> This is pretty interesting, and I will have to try it. I'm not sure it's any easier than a stitched Kitchener, where I have to be alone in a room so I can talk myself through it: "knit off the front, purl on the front, purl off the back, knit on the back," etc.! I'm usually fine for the number of stitches in the toe of a sock, but I have lost my place a few times when grafting a two-part shawl or a 50-stitch baby hat join.


I can only kitchener stitch a small amount of stitches and have to use a cheat sheet with a ruler to slide down each row.
I don't use it often enough to be comfortable with it. And it never fails my husband will want something, the phone will ring or there's a knock at the door. I could just scream!

I watched the video and it was interesting but for me it would be the same amount of concentration needed as the kitchener stitch.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

:thumbup: Love it, thanks


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

That is brilliant! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I have just watched this video. I don't think it is any quicker or easier than just doing Kitchener with a needle.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> I am going to try it seaming shoulder seams.It is a lace stitch, but the back side is purl,,,,,,So theoretically If I end with a Purl side facing and seam on the right side it should look like the knit stich in between the two lace rows............here goes


Love your avatar! Did you knit it??


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have just watched this video. I don't think it is any quicker or easier than just doing Kitchener with a needle.


I agree. You are doing the same stitches, just using a knitting needle to bring the yarn through instead of a sewing needle.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S9v-pEiu-M


WOW! Who knew? A big thank you to the author for figuring it out for us and a bit thank you to you too, MomBeezzzz, for sharing it with us.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

barcar said:


> Love your avatar! Did you knit it??


Thank-you. Yes I knit this one, it can be easily adapted to crochet as well, can also be longer or shorter. bigger or smaller. I just finished one in bamboo,without the front seaming, a short sleeved cardi . the bamboo really adds a lovely drape. and it is so luxurious feeling to wear.

I don't know if it shows in the photo well, but I used the grafting on the shoulder seams ,,,used a crochet hook to pull the thread through. Worked great


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

You are so right! The basic procedure is exactly the same as doing the Kitchener Stitch with a tapestry needle, only using the knitting needle to pull the yarn through. How much time was spent making this video in order to laboriously explain in great detail how to basically do the very same thing that you would do with a tapestry needle, while slavishly clinging to the KNITTING needle.

I can see no value in this. Time is the only resource we cannot save, except by using what we have carefully. I just wasted too much of mine looking at this, and more by commenting on it. Just saying. ......



PaKnitter said:


> I can only kitchener stitch a small amount of stitches and have to use a cheat sheet with a ruler to slide down each row.
> I don't use it often enough to be comfortable with it. And it never fails my husband will want something, the phone will ring or there's a knock at the door. I could just scream!
> 
> I watched the video and it was interesting but for me it would be the same amount of concentration needed as the kitchener stitch.


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

SO where would some one find this pattern?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have just watched this video. I don't think it is any quicker or easier than just doing Kitchener with a needle.


Think I'd rather do Kitchener with a needle.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Casper12a said:


> SO where would some one find this pattern?


http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/clothing/--lacy-tee-/27238


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link. The time I spent watching the video was no waste of time for me, but educational. I do know the Kitchener's by darning needle, but like learning other ways of doing things and keeping an open mind to learning new things.

Love the pattern of the lacy tee, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bcasuso (Apr 3, 2011)

This is how I first learned the Kitchener stitch. I always make a ridge when using a tapestry needle but with this method I get a smooth seamless graft.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

krankymax said:


> Thank you for the link. The time I spent watching the video was no waste of time for me, but educational. I do know the Kitchener's by darning needle, but like learning other ways of doing things and keeping an open mind to learning new things.
> 
> Love the pattern of the lacy tee, thanks for sharing.


Your welcome

I agree, sometimes if you are shown a different way to utilize technique it resonates better. The big Click. "oh yeah now I get"
I think she even said in the video it is for those of us who don't want to use a darning needle, and maybe are more comfortable using knitting needles.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

That's pretty neat - thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I can only kitchener stitch a small amount of stitches and have to use a cheat sheet with a ruler to slide down each row.
> I don't use it often enough to be comfortable with it. And it never fails my husband will want something, the phone will ring or there's a knock at the door. I could just scream!
> 
> I watched the video and it was interesting but for me it would be the same amount of concentration needed as the kitchener stitch.


Add to the husband, the phone, and the knock--the barking, the meowing, the kids :~D. This is the Murphy's Law of Knitting/Crocheting.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Add to the husband, the phone, and the knock--the barking, the meowing, the kids :~D. This is the Murphy's Law of Knitting/Crocheting.


Oh I know the feeling,,,,,,,Never fails the minute I get comfortable and pick up my knitting someone in the household requires the homing device in my uterus to find something....... :?


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> Oh I know the feeling,,,,,,,Never fails the minute I get comfortable and pick up my knitting someone in the household requires the homing device in my uterus to find something....... :?


:~DDD!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I don`t see any difference in the stitch myself, looks like you just use knitting needles to do it instead of a needle, I was hoping for an easier join.. I have to sit by myself and follow written instructions one step at a time to do my toes on socks, I can`t seem to remember the steps in the correct order otherwise


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> Oh I know the feeling,,,,,,,Never fails the minute I get comfortable and pick up my knitting someone in the household requires the homing device in my uterus to find something....... :?


And a day later, I'm still laughing over this one. I've always wondered why everyone comes to me to find whatever, and I always find it--perfect explanation!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

The first time I used the Kitchener Stitch to finish a sock, it was a bit difficult to remember the sequence. I was tested in High School, many years ago, for my IQ score, and was fairly proud that it was in the high range. Ever since I have believed that I have enough "smarts" to follow simple instructions. I mean, really! For 8 to 12 stitches? Not exactly like trigonometry, is it? At one time I was baffled by learning to type by touch. (no letters on the old manual typewriters in my high school.) I mastered that enough to pass the one semester course.

I am posting this because it is surprising to me that so many knitters can follow a long, involved pattern for making beautiful lacy shawls, but still be put off by the Kitchener Stitch. 
Just saying. 
Question: Is learning to use a long circular needle to make two socks at a time from toe up, easier than mastering the sequence of stitches with about 18 inches of yarn over 8 to 12 stitches at the toe of a sock with a large, easy to hold tapestry needle?

I agree with retirednelda, who shows better than I can that "brevity is the soul of wit." But is it NECESSARY to remember the sequence when the directions are clearly printed? And the sequence is perfectly logical, fitting into the stitch pattern of the sock being finished.

?


retirednelda said:


> I don`t see any difference in the stitch myself, looks like you just use knitting needles to do it instead of a needle, I was hoping for an easier join.. I have to sit by myself and follow written instructions one step at a time to do my toes on socks, I can`t seem to remember the steps in the correct order otherwise


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> And a day later, I'm still laughing over this one. I've always wondered why everyone comes to me to find whatever, and I always find it--perfect explanation!


Snicker,,,you know it's true..
Now Mine is so finely tuned that, It just requires me to simply put aside my knitting and arise, and I hear, "Oh I found it!"


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> Snicker,,,you know it's true..
> Now Mine is so finely tuned that, It just requires me to simply put aside my knitting and arise, and I hear, "Oh I found it!"


I'll have to work on fine tuning. It saves a lot of steps, eh?


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the link. When I do kitchner stitch, I decrease a stitch on the end of each needle (by putting one over the top of the other) to avoid dog ears and to have four less stitches to sew together.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I'll have to work on fine tuning. It saves a lot of steps, eh?


Except when I am deep concentration in the midst of the kitchener mantra,,hahaha


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

barcar said:


> Thanks for the link. When I do kitchner stitch, I decrease a stitch on the end of each needle (by putting one over the top of the other) to avoid dog ears and to have four less stitches to sew together.


Now that is a great tip!!!, thanks so much for sharing.


----------

